# 100 Bull Reds



## JAMES YARBROUGH (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm New So Be Easy On Me I Was In East Bay Friday Going Over To Hanas From The Jettys
And I Saw About 50 Brown Pelicans Hiting Water We Went Over To See At Least 100 Bull Reds Did Any Body Els See Thim It Was About 9:30am .


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

Naw but I should have liked to! Bet that was a sight! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

I've never seen them in the bay liek that but I have seen them i nthe surf liek that, it is definetly a sight to see!


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

did you throw anything at em?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

thanks for the report.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

A ttrue wonder to behold...................beautiful sight.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Did you catch any?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That must have been a cool sight! We were fishing at El Toro a few years back and saw about 30 or so big reds coming out of a shallow lake as the tide was moving out... some of them had almost half their backs showing above water. Our boat was in the canal the small lake emptied into and we all cast out to them. Almost all of our rods bent within 2 or 3 seconds of each other... it was a mad scramble but we landed 3 out of 4.


----------



## YARDBIRD (Sep 13, 2006)

YES I THRU A TOP DOG LOST MY TOP DOG???????????????????


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

Mark your calenders. They do that every year in the same location.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

YARDBIRD said:


> YES I THRU A TOP DOG LOST MY TOP DOG???????????????????


DOH!! 

its worth the rush. you never know til ya throw :cheers:


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

last week I went out tarpon fishing and found some bait so we started to fish it and shortly after I caught a nice 36" bull red. while we were taking care of that fish a school about 1-2 acres in size came up just outside of casting distance but it was a great thing to see, the water was all bronze.


----------



## BUBBA GUMP (Jun 22, 2004)

My buddy caught pics of a feeding frenzy a week ago ......he said he got a b_ner just watching.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Cool pics!


----------



## BUBBA GUMP (Jun 22, 2004)

*I would have paid a million bucks just to see. I believe it can be a once in a lifetime event for that many reds to be piled up so deep. He also mentioned that he saw a few ling and sharks in the mix.*


----------



## mikeyd3 (Mar 19, 2006)

It is common to see this happen. Especially when the Bulls start coming inside. They are fun to catch when they are like that


----------



## Tooth and Nail (Mar 20, 2006)

Booooiiiiinnnnggg!!! I got one just from the pics!


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

i saw it happen once north of the boat cut about a mile from the north jetty.


Jeff


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

sure those are from your buddy? Those pics were taken about a month ago off of St. Augestine, Florida.


----------



## goatruckman (Apr 16, 2006)

troutphishin said:


> sure those are from your buddy? Those pics were taken about a month ago off of St. Augestine, Florida.


 i was goin to ask if his buddy lived in florida..........


----------



## Retriever (Dec 17, 2004)

Welcome to the board, cool sight eh? 


Greenie coming your way!

Tight Lines.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

We get into schooling bull reds often off the beach during the fall.

Labor day weekend this year was a prime time for them. Had friends on friday get into a school of a few hundered that hung around for a long time. They got a video of them feeding in the wade gut. That saturday me and a few friends had schools of bull reds,jacks and and aligator work up and down the surf most of the day. Caught bull reds on top water, spoons and one on a coonpop. Then caught tons of bull reds on cut bait.

Here is my report from that weekend.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=86179


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

that is truely amazing--only in my dreams have i seen such a thing-- maybe ill get lucky and see it this week end


----------



## SpanishFly33 (May 30, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> That saturday me and a few friends had schools of bull reds,jacks and and aligator work up and down the surf most of the day.


 an aligator in the surf?


----------



## grassman (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats funny.....saw the exact same pictures from a post out of Florida.


----------



## grassman (Mar 2, 2006)

Here is the rest of the picture out of Florida


----------



## BUBBA GUMP (Jun 22, 2004)

*Well, he said they were his pics. He makes frequent trips to Florida on business. he posted on the e-mail:*

> Check out the redfish........

>

>

> South of the St. Augustine Bch. Pier ,Florida about one mile off the

> beach,Cobia and sharks were in the mix as well, but the number of reds was almost

> unfathomable and the fishing was chaotic. The boat was completely

> surrounded by reds and they were pushing pogies up against the side of

> the boat to feed on them. You could have reach down and grabbed them.

> There were a couple of flats boats in the middle of this action and they

> had rods doubled over as well. We boated a couple of reds (too big to

> keep) and had one cut-off (probably a shark) and about fifteen minutes

> after we arrived the reds stopped feeding and returned to the bottom

> not to be seen again. It was fun while it lasted and thankfully we had

> a camera on board


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

Does every post have to have a comment by some wise @#* on this web site? Man, who cares if the guy was exagirating. We are talking about fisherman here!


----------



## BUBBA GUMP (Jun 22, 2004)

*Just sharing pics.....*

Topwtr#1...I agree. I was just sharing the pics and did not realize the scrutiny and that validity would be an issue. *Fish:fish: on!*


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

grab the rod to heck with the cam


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Bubba Y from santa fe = yard bird ??


----------

